# Who's your daddy?



## Loisiana

I noticed Flip's breeder put a picture up on Flip's sire's k9data page, thought I'd share:

http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=145340

I think he's cute


----------



## DNL2448

He is real cute! He also has some nice breeding.


----------



## ataylor

Nice picture!


----------



## goldensrbest

Love the look of the sunfire dogs.


----------



## Debles

Selka's pedigree has alot of Sunfire goldens also.

http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=1887

Here is Selka's sire. No photo but there are photos on Tairis Goldens website.


----------



## goldensrbest

yes, and spencer had apollo as his dad to, mary thompson, is the partner, in tairis, tashel. She said that apollo, got around, so to speak, sired alot of pups, and that he was on the shorter, side, which surprised me, spencer was tall.


----------



## Debles

He had to be within the golden standard as he was a multi champion.


----------



## Loisiana

I think it's cool (and confusing) how there's two Sunfire dogs named Apollo, both of whom had sires from Bargello, both had a lot of titles, and both were Outstanding Sires.

OTCH MACH Sunfire's Undeniable VCD3 UDX RAE TDX MH NAP NJP WCX OBHF ADHF ** OS is the other one http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=1887

I looked at the picture I linked to when I saw this thread came up again today, and I realized that Flip is turning out to look a lot like his dad, just a little lighter in color (his mom was light).


----------



## FlyingQuizini

Good lookin' dog!

In looking at the Sunfire website rather quickly, my Quiz is related to their Daly; they're both RV grandsons.


----------



## sammydog

Love the picture! Mira loves her daddy!

FC/AFC Glenhaven Htrs Mn Baronet MH FDHF OS

We have him here on our webpage: http://www.sdgoldens.com/friends/bart.html


----------



## Loisiana

I didn't realize Mira was a Bart kid, very cool!


----------



## esSJay

Flip's dad is a cutie! 

This is Molson's daddy, who is a Star son: Pedigree: Am Ch Faera's Leningrad I see so much resemblance between Molson and both his dad and grandad especially now that he's 'all grown up'!


----------



## sammydog

Loisiana said:


> I didn't realize Mira was a Bart kid, very cool!


She is  I am so happy I have a Bart puppy, he was an amazing dog, Glenda is amazing as well! Mira is not too bad either :


----------



## wyldeflower

This is Callums Daddy they look very similar i dont think they looked much alike when he was a puppy but he has grown up to be very similar.
Bruce - Mitcharron Golden Retrievers


----------



## ataylor

This is Kailey's dad: Pedigree: Am/Can/Int'l CH Bravo HuntChase Alabama Slammer
And here is Jackson's dad: Pedigree: BISS Am./Can. CH. Westmarch One For The Money UD, AX, AXJ, RAE,OS


----------



## FlyingQuizini

This is Quiz' pops: Pedigree: OTCH HRCH Tanbark's Playin' The Game VCD2 UDX4 RA TD MH AX MXJ OBHF OS

Jess - any idea who you're going to eventually breed Mira too? I'm all kind of interested... Just sayin'...


----------



## sammydog

Sent you a PM 

I love Quiz's daddy! Must be why Quiz is so awesome! :


----------



## CarolinaCasey

Gibbs' daddy is Lotto- I think that he's going to look a lot like him!

Lotto: Pedigree: Ch. Harborview Winning Ticket BISS, BOSS


----------



## GoldenSail

Scout's Daddy is Lennon


----------



## Jax's Mom

gorgeous boy!


----------



## GoldenSail

esSJay said:


> Flip's dad is a cutie!
> 
> This is Molson's daddy, who is a Star son: Pedigree: Am Ch Faera's Leningrad I see so much resemblance between Molson and both his dad and grandad especially now that he's 'all grown up'!


Oh Scout's daddy is a Lennon after John Lennon, not sure though who John Lenin is, though.


----------



## Titan1

Loisiana said:


> I think it's cool (and confusing) how there's two Sunfire dogs named Apollo, both of whom had sires from Bargello, both had a lot of titles, and both were Outstanding Sires.
> 
> OTCH MACH Sunfire's Undeniable VCD3 UDX RAE TDX MH NAP NJP WCX OBHF ADHF ** OS is the other one Pedigree: Am/Can OTCh, Can Ch Sunfire's Valiant Apollo UDX2 JH WCX ODHF OS
> 
> I looked at the picture I linked to when I saw this thread came up again today, and I realized that Flip is turning out to look a lot like his dad, just a little lighter in color (his mom was light).


The other Apollo is Titan's sire!


----------



## esSJay

GoldenSail said:


> Oh Scout's daddy is a Lennon after John Lennon, not sure though who John Lenin is, though.


It's a play on words because his AKC name has _Lenin_grad in it.


----------



## Debles

Sasha's daddy Stoney:Stoney web page

Selka's dad was Sunfire's Valiant Apollo


----------



## Sally's Mom

Sunfire's Valiant Apollo was a neat dog! Lived to be quite old. I used to see him showing in obedience when I wasshowing some of my earlier goldens.


----------



## Loisiana

Well that's not good, Flip's sire died a few weeks ago from Lymphoma at not quite 9 years old. One of the many reasons I went with this breeding was because it seemed to be a long-living pedigree. I hate stupid cancer.


----------



## AmbikaGR

Lucy's sire - Otis
Oriana's sire - Fisher - Anney's (K9-Design) boy
Brooke's Sire - Tommy


http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=32367


----------



## inge

Tess' sire: Pedigree: CH Pebwin XPDNC OS SDHF : Mulder


----------



## wakemup

River's sire AFC Rosehill's Mr Speaker MH
Griffy's sire OTCH One Ash Stardust on Tap
Tate's sire CH Kamaglo Original Formula CDX JH WC
Danger's sire CH Meadowpond River to the Sea CDX
Ziva's sire Rockerin Red River Ruckus ***

I agree with you, I hate cancer.


----------



## Stretchdrive

Rivet's sire..Meadowpond River To The Sea

Filly's sire..High Times What A Hoot


----------



## DNL2448

Dooley's sire: Sungold Trifecta
Breeze's Sire: FC AFC OTCH FTCH AFTCH Can MOTCH TNT's Stanley Steamer UDX, WCX, MH, OBHF, FDHF, OS 
New puppies sire: Stoneflys Blue Quill MH whos sire is: FC AFC FTCH AFTCH Can. OTCH TNT's Explosion Am. UD, FDHF, OS Cdn FDHF, OBHF


----------



## Bogey's Mom

wakemup said:


> River's sire AFC Rosehill's Mr Speaker MH


Speaker was such an amazing dog. I love some of the pictures of him with Lorie - you can just see how much love was there from both sides.

Ace has the same daddy as a few other forum dogs - Deb's Sasha, Ljilly's Tango and then his two littermates Quinn and Reilly who are around here from time to time. 

They are all out of Stoney:
Pedigree: Am CH, HRCH, U-CD Springcreek Everlore All Time Hi RN CD MH WCX VCX DDHF BOSS


----------



## chipstone

Eden's sire: BIS BISS CH Pebwin XPDNC OS SDHF "Mulder"
Gemma's sire: CH Pebwin Who's on First "Abbott"
New puppies' sire: CH Venture What Becomes a Legend "Tiger"


----------



## Titan1

Bogey's Mom said:


> Speaker was such an amazing dog. I love some of the pictures of him with Lorie - you can just see how much love was there from both sides.
> 
> Ace has the same daddy as a few other forum dogs - Deb's Sasha, Ljilly's Tango and then his two littermates Quinn and Reilly who are around here from time to time.
> 
> They are all out of Stoney:
> Pedigree: Am CH, HRCH, U-CD Springcreek Everlore All Time Hi RN CD MH WCX VCX DDHF BOSS



I love Pat and Stoney!...


----------



## Stretchdrive

I have a crush on Stoney, and I have not even met him yet! Looks like an awesome boy!


----------



## Cowtown

Jake's sire: 

Jagger: AKC/UKC/INT'L CH HR UH U-CD Deauxquest Midknight Rambler CDX GN RAE3 SH OA OAJ OF NAP NJP NFP WCX VCX : http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=107698. Jagger recently got his SH and has 1 MH pass.

Jake's Grandsires: Yogi and Bart


----------



## sammydog

Cowtown said:


> Jake's sire:
> 
> Jagger: AKC/UKC/INT'L CH HR UH U-CD Deauxquest Midknight Rambler CDX GN RAE3 SH OA OAJ OF NAP NJP NFP WCX VCX : Pedigree: AKC/UKC/INT'L CH HR UH U-CD Deauxquest Midknight Rambler CDX GN RAE3 SH OA OAJ OF NAP NJP NFP WCX VCX.  Jagger recently got his SH and has 1 MH pass.
> 
> Jake's Grandsires: Yogi and Bart


Jake is handsome! I have seen another Yogi/Bart combo, it will be neat to see how the two lines blend. They are both amazing dogs!


----------



## Cowtown

sammydog said:


> Jake is handsome! I have seen another Yogi/Bart combo, it will be neat to see how the two lines blend. They are both amazing dogs!


Thank you Jessica! 

Which dog is the Yogi/Bart combo you've seen?

Jeff


----------



## AmbikaGR

Cowtown said:


> Jake's sire:
> 
> Jagger: AKC/UKC/INT'L CH HR UH U-CD Deauxquest Midknight Rambler CDX GN RAE3 SH OA OAJ OF NAP NJP NFP WCX VCX : Pedigree: AKC/UKC/INT'L CH HR UH U-CD Deauxquest Midknight Rambler CDX GN RAE3 SH OA OAJ OF NAP NJP NFP WCX VCX. Jagger recently got his SH and has 1 MH pass.
> 
> Jake's Grandsires: Yogi and Bart



Jake's sire is Oriana's sire's (Fisher) brother so I guess that means they are related. :wavey:


----------



## Cowtown

AmbikaGR said:


> Jake's sire is Oriana's sire's (Fisher) brother so I guess that means they are related. :wavey:


Very cool!!!!!


----------



## LogansMommy

Fun! Here's Logan's dad. (Logan was conceived using frozen semen).

Pedigree: Quest' N' Shyan Special Edition OS


----------



## MillysMom

Here's Hush's daddy, CH Nitelite's Who's On Deck

Pedigree: Ch. Nitelite's Who's On Deck?

And for all I know, this is Milly's:


----------



## Pointgold

millysmom said:


> here's hush's daddy, ch nitelite's who's on deck
> 
> pedigree: Ch. Nitelite's who's on deck?
> 
> and for all i know, this is milly's:


HAHAHAHAHA!
And, boy oh boy does Crew look different since that pic was taken! He's all grown up and shoulda been named The Burlington Coat Factory!


----------



## Retrieverlover

That's not Crew... No way 

(gawd I love that boy - his temperament alone amazes me every single day)


----------



## jackie_hubert

Cosmo's dad is a Yogi baby, Pedigree: Can Ch Tashora Beam Me Up


----------



## Maxs Mom

Gabby too is a daughter of High Times What A Hoot! Her grand daddy is Mr Speaker. I feel so honored to have her.


----------



## ggal

Fitz's daddy is Pedigree: CH. Shilo's Hott Blue and Righteous RN

He is a Hobo kid.


----------



## greg

sammydog said:


> Love the picture! Mira loves her daddy!
> 
> FC/AFC Glenhaven Htrs Mn Baronet MH FDHF OS
> 
> We have him here on our webpage: SD Goldens - Home of Sammy, Barley and Mira


oh wow...that is abby's sire


----------



## sammydog

greg said:


> oh wow...that is abby's sire


Mira and Abby must be half-siblings then!


----------



## Hali's Mom

CarolinaCasey said:


> Gibbs' daddy is Lotto- I think that he's going to look a lot like him!
> 
> Lotto: Pedigree: Ch. Harborview Winning Ticket BISS, BOSS


I just saw this and Gibbs is related to my Hali. Hali's mother was Aspen and Aspen was Lotto's mother too. That means Aspen is Gibb's grandma. 
Love the Harborview doggies


----------



## CarolinaCasey

Hali's Mom said:


> I just saw this and Gibbs is related to my Hali. Hali's mother was Aspen and Aspen was Lotto's mother too. That means Aspen is Gibb's grandma.
> Love the Harborview doggies


That is awesome! I guess that makes Hali Gibbs' auntie! Gibbs has been everything that I hoped for and more. He really looks like his daddy. It's unreal. That sweet little face, it melts my heart!


----------



## goldensrbest

Spencer was a son of su.nfires valiant apollo, also , he , apollo has one son, i know of still alive, barbara , used him as a sire last year.


----------



## Ryley's Dad

Here's Ryley's other Dad...

*Multi BIS & BISS Can Grd Ch. Auburnmist Special Blend WC, AGNJ, AGN, RA (8/6/2006-)*


----------



## Ljilly28

RIP to QB's dad, BISS CH Nautilus Just A Gigilo SDHF OS. Jag produced some truly beautiful kids.


----------



## Catalina

Jag was a beautiful boy. He was Murphy's granddad!


----------



## Ljilly28

Finn's dad is one of my favorite goldens, Rodin: Sand Dancer's Super Nova MH UD WCX CGC 

Lush's dad is Hero, CH Summit Goldentrip InTheLineOfDuty:









Copley's dad is Ryder, BISS CH Hytree's Ryd-N-Out The Storm SDHF OS http://www.confettigoldens.com/index.asp?ID=27

Tally's Dad is Striker, Am Ch Nautilus Goldiva's Good N Plentyhttp://k9goldens.com/goldens/striker.htm


----------



## Champ

Interesting thread! Here is Champ's dad, Pedigree: Am Ch Emerald's California Dream (In his younger years of course...he's about 11 now)


----------



## Jige

BaWaaJige's daddy is Sunshine's Goodtime Henry Pedigree: Sunshine Goodtime Henry MH WCX


----------



## Rainheart

Beamer's is:

Pedigree: Am CH Tangleloft Life Of The Party

Am CH Tangleloft Life Of The Party


----------



## Ljilly28

General V said:


> BaWaaJige's daddy is Sunshine's Goodtime Henry Pedigree: Sunshine Goodtime Henry MH WCX


So handsome!


----------

